# My babies need homes.



## imperfectboi (Aug 2, 2008)

We are getting a new puppy and I thought it would be ok as long as i had my rats on a dresser or something but it turns out that everybody i have asked has said that if I do get this new puppy which is a pitbull then my rats will end up food. My roommate is also giving up his ferret. We don't want to take any chances. So anybody near Muncie, Indiana who is willing to take two gorgeous girls in please let me know. Also if you or anybody you know want's a ferret please let me know. the asking price for the ferret is $200 and that includes the huge cage and of course the ferret. You can contact me at [email protected]


----------



## zoe9 (Oct 3, 2007)

This is a horrible sad post.

Rats aren't disposable pets.

If it's absolutely impossible to find a safe place for their cage and train the pup to keep away from it or for your rats to have their free range time when the dog is crated or in a different room then why don't you wait until your 'babies' have passed on and then get a puppy?

Speaking of puppies, why a pit-bull? Have you done any research on the breed at all or did you just think it'd be 'cool' to get one? I'm guessing no seeing as you are dumping your existing pets based on what others have told you and not on anything you seem to have researched yourself.

To be perfectly honest your attitude as a pet owner sucks and it's because of people like you and your throw-away mentality that shelters are full of unwanted animals.


----------



## ohsocutierats (Dec 19, 2008)

^^what she said^^


----------



## imperfectboi (Aug 2, 2008)

Ok so Yes I did research the breed. I have always wanted a pitbull. I WAS THE ONE TELLING EVERYBODY THAT IT WOULD BE OK TO KEEP THE RATS. We could put them on my dresser and when we are not home the dog would be in a cage. My roommates are the ones telling me to get rid of the rats and NO I don't want a pitbull just because I think It's "cool" The dog will go to classes and if at any time the dog shows any aggression that we can not correct we would find a more suitable home for the dog. Not a shelter ! When you have everybody telling you that there is no way you can keep them and that no matter how good the dog is trained he will end up eating the rats. What else am I supposed to do here ? If I thought it was cool to have a pitbull you should ask my shih tsu/jack russell how cool I think he is. Did i get him because I wanted to be the tough guy walking a fluffy little white dog down the street ?


----------



## zoe9 (Oct 3, 2007)

I know you have a fluffy terrier mix because I remember you posting photos of the dog interacting with the rats and you got a few replies from concerned members commenting that it could be an accident waiting to happen (myself included.)

Terriers tend to have a strong prey drive and jack russells in particular can have extremely strong instincts to chase and catch small fleeing animals (which they are then fully capable of seriously injuring or even killing.)

Despite this you were perfectly happy to leave your jack russell X unsupervised with your rats. Why was this okay, however now that you're getting a 'fearsome' pit bull you can't even risk having them in the same living space and therefore it's out with the old and see ya rats. Mhmm? Is it any wonder this poor breed is so misunderstood and so maligned when even people who've supposedly done their research still believe the stupid stereotypes. 

I know this probably sounds really harsh and judgemental but to be honest I don't care. Pets are for life, or they should be. Way too many people think it's okay to get a pet and then give them up when they're tired of them or they're no longer convenient or they're being replaced with a new shiny pet, but that doesn't make it right.

Considering how short-lived rats are and how attached to their owners they become surely the responsible and compassionate thing to do is put the puppy idea on hold till the rats are gone. OR, and here's an idea, how about you stop listening to these well meaning but ignorant people and get your puppy and give it a chance to reveal it's personality to you before making any decisions. Yes, it may well have a very high prey drive (in which case your terrier X could be in trouble too) or it may be the most laid-back animal friendly terrier you've met.


----------



## imperfectboi (Aug 2, 2008)

I talked to the owners of the pitbull and they said the dad and the puppy I want to get are laid back and the dad usually just lays around all day. I have always wanted a pitbull and for years I have had to defend them because my boyfriend thought that they are all mean and they would all eventually attack us. One of my old roommates had a pitbull and she was one of the best dogs I have ever been around and one of my friends who just had a baby has two pitbulls and they are very calm around the baby. I know that they don't always attack so when my boyfriend finally said i can get a pitbull I jumped at the chance. I have read everything on Badrap.org I have talked to friends who have had pitbulls and even messaged people on myspace who have pages dedicated to pitbulls and pitbull rescue. This is not out with the old and in with the new because AGAIN I WANTED TO KEEP MY RATS ! I am now in a room that is being remodeled. The guy who was working on my room ripped us off and now I have to sleep in a room with ladders and exposed outlets and paint brushes. They won't be able to have play time out of their cage till I finish my room. This is another reason why I want to find them a home because I don't know when my room will be done. We started construction on my room a few months after my roommates moved out and I moved to their old room so we can work on my old room. One day they called and said hey we are moving back tomorrow without any notice and I had to move back into a unfinished room. I'm screwed here either way it goes. I'm gonna get yelled at by you for trying to find another home for my rats and I'm gonna get **** from my roommates because I want to keep them. SO you can either bitch at me or give me ideas on what I should do.


----------



## ohsocutierats (Dec 19, 2008)

imperfectboi said:


> The dog will go to classes and if at any time the dog shows any aggression that we can not correct we would find a more suitable home for the dog. Not a shelter !


So your saying that after loads of classes etc etc that if the dog is aggressive you will farm an aggressive dog off onto someone else??? nice, what about if there not adept in dealing with a pitbull and just want it because there seen as tough dogs or they want it for fighting etc??

not every dogs the same with the same temperament.

I have a staffordshire bull terrier x boxer with possibility of a hint of pitbull and i have her with my rats, with no problems. 

rats arent disposible pets and there is ways of keeps different animals together, your just not willing to find them


----------



## zoe9 (Oct 3, 2007)

imperfectboi said:


> SO you can either bitch at me or give me ideas on what I should do.


I thought I did give you ideas on what to do.

Idea one - wait until your rats have passed on and then get the puppy. I understand that if you've been waiting ages for something and you finally get the okay to have it then you just want to go straight out and get it, but if it's at the expense of your rats then I think you can and should wait a bit longer. There'll be plenty more puppies needing homes in the future. Oh, speaking of the puppy, is it from a proper breeder? (just wondering.)

Idea two - get the puppy as planned and have faith in what you have learnt about the breed and do not let your flatmates pressure you into getting rid of the rats based on a stereotype. ****, you haven't even got the puppy yet and they're already expecting the worse of him/her which isn't fair on the puppy or you. Are your living arrangements and flatmates a permanent thing ? If not maybe you're better to wait until it's just you and your BF or until you have different flatmates who aren't going to be so negative and unsupportive, rather than bringing a puppy into the kind of environment you're in right now.

So, those are my ideas. Neither involves rehoming your rats. 

Regarding the current renovations I agree it's not the ideal environment for rats to be in (nor a new puppy for that matter) but you can still work around the mess till it's sorted. Surely the rats can come out for a bit of a play on your bed? Or you can easily block off a corner with cardboard or some cheap plyboard and make a little play area for them to run around in. Even if their playtime is reduced for a while till your room is finished I still think that's preferable to rehoming them because you're their owner - you're the one they're used to and attached to and it'll be upsetting for them to be shipped off somewhere different.

With your pup hopefully he/she won't have a strong prey drive and will show no more interest in the rats than your current dog. However if it turns out pup does have a strong prey drive then you will have to train him/her to ignore the rats (difficult, but certainly not impossible) and you will need to make adjustments to ensure everyone is safe and happy while the rats are still with you, even if it means crating the dog or putting him/her in another room when the rats are out and making some kind of fortified enclosure the cage can sit in so it'll be safe from the dog should he/she be unsupervised in the room with the cage.

What do you think?


----------



## imperfectboi (Aug 2, 2008)

I have already decided to get a crate for the puppy. I have also already picked out the puppy and I have decided to ignore my roommates and keep the rats. Hopefully my new puppy will learn from my other puppy to be nice to the rats. I will do as I planned which is to keep the rats on a dresser and never leave the dog alone with them. Me and my boyfriend's dad who is also our landlord had a talk about dogs today. I might be f****d anyway. He said of course that pitbulls will no matter what always turn on their owner's and always attack children. He said it was the breed and no matter what I said he would not listen to me. Any suggestions ? I also want to again state the fact that I do not want a pitbull because they look tough or because I want to fight the dog. that is the dumbest thing I have EVER heard. If I do get the dog I would never end up putting him in a shelter. One of my friends who already has two amazing pitbulls and a newborn I might add said if things did not work out then she would take him and she has taken in dogs before and found new homes for them. I really felt attacked guys and it seemed like you just assumed I was this horrible person. Me coming to my first conclusion to find new homes for the rats took A LOT of thought and me saying no I don't want to over and over again and then me trying to do the right thing and then being attacked. Especially saying that I just want the dog for show and so that I can look tough really irritated me. If anything I want to get this dog show I can show people that they can be good pets and no they do not eat babies like my boyfriend has thought for years.


----------



## zoe9 (Oct 3, 2007)

Well unfortunately you didn't portrait yourself in the best light with your first post. 

Someone says they're getting a pit bull so therefore they must get rid of their rats because of pit bull myth # 101 - all pit bulls will attack, kill, and eat random small animals - and you can't really blame anyone for thinking that perhaps that person isn't too smart, knows nothing factual about the breed and may not be getting one because they believe it’ll make a great family pet.

However if you say you've done the research and were only getting rid of the rats due to pressure from others and not because you actually believe it then I apologise.

I don't apologise for my stand on people who thinks pets are disposable though. I simply cannot like nor respect any person who thinks it's okay to get an animal and then get rid of it again when the novelty has worn off or it's no longer convenient. I believe when you get an animal you are making a commitment for the duration of their life. Sure unexpected things may crop up which mean you are forced to rehome the animal, but choosing to get a new pet that may not get along with the old pet is not a reason.

Anyway, that aside, well done on your decision to keep your rats - that's great news.

As for your boyfriend’s father and his attitude toward pit bulls probably nothing you say will change his mind so it might be best to not even get into it because I don’t imagine it’s much fun for you defending the breed and having no one listen. He'll have to change his mind though if he sees proof of what fabulous loving devoted family pets pit bulls can be, and that just means you and your pup will have to prove him wrong by showing him that.

Good luck. Hope it all works out.


----------



## begoodtoanimals (Dec 6, 2007)

Why don't you get a pit bull from a rescue, and then an adult who is known to be gentle with tiny animals. I Know that they exist. But if you are inexperienced as a dog owner, training a pit pup is way too much responsibility. Besides, there are so many idiotic dog trainers out there. Everyone can cal themselves a dog trainer. Check one out from the www.APDT.com. At least their trainers use gentle techniques.
What are you going to do when the Pit attacks your little dog? At least get one from the opposite sex.
The whole deal worries me. The shelters are full with throw away dogs, most are pits or pit mixes.


----------



## imperfectboi (Aug 2, 2008)

We have decided not to get the puppy. The parents of the puppy are brother and sister and so far everybody we have talked to about this(most of these people own pits) have said that it would be very bad.


----------



## begoodtoanimals (Dec 6, 2007)

Great. Now carefully check out the website of Bad Rap Pitbulls. it's very honest and educational. 
Thanks for listening to everyone. Now you don't have to rehome your little friends. Enjoy them until the end of their days, they are so worth it.


----------



## Doskymom (Jul 29, 2008)

I think if your boy friend's father is your landlord and he is not crazy about pitbulls, then bringing one into your present situation is not a good idea.

I agree with zoe's suggestion to keep the rats and wait until they have passed on to get a pitbull. I would also wait until you are in a place of your own. People who own property where pitbulls live usually pay higher insurance premiums than other property owners and if your boy friend's father's insurance goes up, he might like your dog even less. That would really be no fault of the dog's, but if you waited until you have your own place, you will be able to call your own shots and have more room for a pitbull.


----------



## lovinsqueeks (Mar 22, 2008)

I have had rats and pittbulls my whole life. They loved eachother. Pitbulls arent nearly what people think they are. Since you are getting it as a pup there should be no problems just let them interact alot. 

Ash


----------



## HappyMooCow (Jan 10, 2009)

I have pitbull and rats, however, she was trained by previous owner to KILL little animals.

Easy solution, lock her out of the bedroom when it's rattie play time, and never leave cage and dog unsupervised together. She is learning however, Im slowly reshaping her, but I will never be able to trust her a 100%.

If Im away for the night, they sleep in the living room, and my ratties are in the bedroom and my roomies take out the dogs..

So.. Everything is solveable, but you need to take responsibility for the animals and keep them supervised (here is where a lot of people faulter) I also have a bearded, he has HIS play time as well. Or the rats would kill him or vice versa, not sure who'd win but.. 

Bottom line is, everything is ok with supervision, and since u have a pup you can probably trai him to accept the other animals, but still NEVER EVER Unsupervised, accidents WILL happen out of pure instinct as well.


----------



## AMJ087 (Aug 27, 2008)

I agree some people think all pitt bulls are viscous. I agree that a lot of them are but not all, its all a stereotype that people need to realize. They can be very sweet dogs. I also agree with the first comment, rats are not disposable. They were taken in as pets and should be kept until they pass or a real reason arises you cant take care of them, (moving, cant give them the attention they need, cant afford their needs, etc) IF your dog is calm and sweet adn not mean they should be fine being in the same house. If you are worried just dont let them come in contact with each other. No big deal.


----------



## begoodtoanimals (Dec 6, 2007)

Check out this clip. Don't think that every Pitbul will be that gentle. I have several Whippets and a Pitt mix, all very sweet and gentle but will kill my rats in a heartbeat.
Every dog is basically a domesticated predator; in some it surfaces more than in others and it is not just dependent on the breed. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pl93Hc1uH2w


----------



## rattiesrock (Apr 19, 2009)

You have a jack russell/shih tzu and youre worried about the pittbull eating them??? jack russells and shih-tzus are hyper and owuld kill them. pitt bulls are SO misunderstood.


----------



## wizzyjo (Mar 3, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mef5uvKP_4Q


----------



## zoe9 (Oct 3, 2007)

Okay first up this thread is almost 4 months old. The OP hasn't been around for ages so it's kinda pointless directing comments toward them.

Second, wizzjo, I'm not sure what point you're trying to make by posting that link. All it does is reinforce the stereotypes and makes is blatantly obvious why this poor breed continues to be so misunderstood and maligned. 

Was there a point to it? Is it meant to be proof that this breed of dog is an evil vicious killer? Because it’s not. We know nothing of this particular dog or how it was bred, we know nothing about how it was brought up and treated by it’s owner, nor do we know what was happening just prior to the attack.

The only thing this video proves is that pit bulls will continue to be demonised as long as there are ignorant people about who promote the stereotypes by posting stuff exactly like this.


----------



## KeepersPlay (Jul 9, 2008)

I got my dog Lily (that's a Welsh Pembroke Corgi) when she was 8 weeks old or so. I let her interact with the rats a bit but taught her not to go near their cages on command. If I say "NO!" she backs off instantly. You don't have to get rid of your rats, the same way you don't need to get the dog. If you can't handle both clearly don't get the dog. I have 9 rats, a rabbit and 2 dogs. I keep them separate at all times. it's tough but well worth it.


----------

